# Lynx Point Coloring



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

What makes a Lynx Point Coloration in a Siamese? Is it from way back when they bred with a tiger cat? I don't mean to sound stupid but the kitten I got looks a bit like she is going to be Lynx Point instead of Lilac.
Her mother is a Lilac Point and her father is a Seal Point.
She's adorable. The vet says he sees very faint beginnings of a possibly striped tail.
Deb


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll move this to Breeding for you. Someone there should have an idea. :wink:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Lynx points are basically pointed tabby cats. If she is from a lilac point and a seal point she can't be lynx pointed as at least one parent would have had to have been lynx. Most likely the "tabby rings" on her tail are "ghost" markings that'll lessen and disappear as she ages.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I really don't think your kitten looks like a lynx point, either. I think all cats have ghost markings -- you can see them if you REALLY look. Even solid colors -- it's easiest to see on black cats in the sunlight. So that's why it looks like you see stripes. And now I'm doubly puzzled -- I thought your kitten looked like a seal point. :? I guess I'll see when she grows up! Yay! Don't even think about leaving the forum without posting oodles of pics.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Well the Mother is a Lilac Point. I saw her and she is gorgeous. Now this kitten is not from a breeder. This woman ran an ad in the paper that said Siamese kittens. I saw a picture of who the father suppossedly is but she says he has run off and hasn't been back for weeks. My husband thinks she is scamming people but we loved the kitten when we saw her so we took her. We paid $200.00 for her and at the shelters here you pay $150.00 so I was happy with her for the money we paid. My vet saw her yesterday and says he doesn't think she is a purebred but he says he could be wrong. When we first saw her three weeks ago she was very white with a bit of gray. Now she is actually cuter. She is more cream with gray and she appears to have some stripes on her tail at times although it is mostly gray and her body almost has what I would call ghost stripe tabby markings in a cream and peachy pink. She has pink paw pads and is so adorable and VERY CHATTY. On the way home yesterday every time she caught my eye she looked right at me and bellowed a loud Meow as if to say what the heck did you take me away from my mom for. I felt bad as we left behind her little sister who was very much a seal point kitten. This womans house was absolutely filthy. last night after she calmed down I could see her observing the surroundings here. She'd look at me, then look at Garry, Look up at the ceiling fan, look around the room and then look at me and meow really sweet and turn her body sideways and curl up into me as if to hug me. She did this with the two of us all night long. Here's a picture of her!
maybe you guys can figure out what she is. I am posting the mom too who by the way was a real sweetheart. So gentle and loving. She sat on my lap! Hubby says she was propbably hoping to be rescued from the filth too!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

This kitten is not a Lynx Point. A Lynx will have white "eye liner" and white "ear contours". A lynz will also have different color on the nose compared to a solid colorpoint. This is a blue lynx pont: http://home.pages.at/ragdollfreunde/Nefi270403b.JPG

Here's a lilac lynx point: http://fallondolls.expage.com/sitebuild ... titan1.jpg

Do you se the "eye liner", the "ear contours" and the color of the nose?

I'd say your little girl is a blue colorpoint. A lovely one.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to second the "blue point" thing. She's definitely not lilac. I agree with your husband that she is scamming people. If your cat isn't registered and you don't have papers then you basically have to call her a domestic shorthair. It's sketchy that she said her male "ran off." Didn't she also try to give the kitten to you at 5 and a half weeks? It's also sketchy that she didn't know a blue point when she saw one. I would be willing to bet that mom was blue and not lilac as well. 

I am always torn on these issues. On one hand you do not want to support a person like this. She is charging too much money for cats that have no papers and don't even have a health guarantee or anything. If she thinks she can do that because the cats have points, that's not right. There are plenty of pointed cats in shelters. But on the other hand, it's not the cat's fault. *shrugs*


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's some pics of the Mom. She is a really nice cat. ery friendly and sociable. Whatever their true background is I am happy to have found Lilly. The more time we spend with her the nmore we love her and don't care what she is. She has the most awesome personality already and she seems as though she is going to have a good sense of humor too. She plays really well and is very trusting. Gracie loves her and Tammy is still hiding out....She's the Scaredy Cat in the Family. We have company and don't see her for days. garry and I were laughing tonight saying.......Gee, Wonder when we will see Tammy again! The other picture is of Lilly's sister. Poor thing, the lady is keeping her because no one called to take her.
The very last photo is of Lilly where you can see more of her coloring. She was eating her last meal at the place we got her. look how gross it was there! My cats, if any food gets on the placemat by their bowls put up a fuss till I clean it up! I am a real neat freak and they have sort of picked it up! LOL Matt , our vet says I am turning them into freaks! Better than this mess in the picture. YUCK!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

The baby and momma kitty are both Blue points, not lilac nor lynx point.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Why does that lady think no one wants that other kitten? It's only like 8 weeks old, right? Too soon to leave mama anyway. She's still got plenty of time.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with the others, your kitten is a blue point, as her mom. The other kitten is a sel point,

Also, I don't think any of them look like a siamese.


----------



## Calvados (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep.

Not lynx, not siamese.
A cute domestic mix, blue point.


----------



## Khin-Mya (Dec 12, 2005)

well I think that the mother is a mix between a Burmese and a Sacred Birman.

Your kitten is very cute, and it is blue point.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Khin-Mya said:


> well I think that the mother is a mix between a Burmese and a Sacred Birman.
> 
> Your kitten is very cute, and it is blue point.


If that were true, the cat would be tonkinese pointed, not siamese pointed. A cross between a burman and a siamese pointed cat always produces 100% tonkinese points.

A tonkinese pointed cat has a darker body color with less contrasts than a siamese, and they have aqua-coloured eyes, not blue.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What you call "tonkinese points" we just call "mink."


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> What you call "tonkinese points" we just call "mink."


Oh, sorry.  I forgot :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh no apology necessary -- I don't know how it is elsewhere. I know that in different organizations, there are different names for certain patterns or colors. The first time I heard "mctabby" I thought someone went too far with the McDonald's jokes. lol


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Oh no apology necessary -- I don't know how it is elsewhere. I know that in different organizations, there are different names for certain patterns or colors. The first time I heard "mctabby" I thought someone went too far with the McDonald's jokes. lol


"Mink" is used in some breeds here too (bengal i.e), but tonkinese is more common I think. 
I thought both terms were used in the states two, but maybe tonkinese is more a refearence to the breed?

What is a mctabby? :? 8O


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

dragonfire said:


> "Mink" is used in some breeds here too (bengal i.e), but tonkinese is more common I think.
> I thought both terms were used in the states two, but maybe tonkinese is more a refearence to the breed?
> 
> What is a mctabby? :? 8O


Mink (in the states) is used for the type of coloring (seal mink, red mink, blue mink, etc.) and Tonkinese is just used for the breed.

Mctabby is short for Mackerel Tabby.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

TxnKats said:


> Mink (in the states) is used for the type of coloring (seal mink, red mink, blue mink, etc.) and Tonkinese is just used for the breed.
> 
> Mctabby is short for Mackerel Tabby.


Ah, ok! :idea:


----------

